# Hello!



## Laoshi77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello, there everyone.

I've just joined this board, and my main training is in Taiji, Wing Chun, and Ninjutsu. 

'The secret principle is to know the foundations of peace' - Masaaki Hatsumi.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Laoshi!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome and start posting.
terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2006)

Greeting and welcome to MT..Post early and often...


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome!!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello there Laoshi77!  Welcome to MT!  I'm curious, what type of martial art is Taiji?  Thanks, and have fun on the boards!  

MJ :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 18, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 18, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hello there Laoshi77!  Welcome to MT!  I'm curious, what type of martial art is Taiji?  Thanks, and have fun on the boards!
> 
> MJ :asian:


Taiji, or Taijiquan, or maybe even Tai Chi Chuan, although the latter is an old fashioned spelling/pronounciation. 

Do you know what i mean now?!

'The secret principle is to know the foundations of peace' - Masaaki Hatsumi.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Laoshi - good to have you aboard.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

Laoshi77 said:
			
		

> Taiji, or Taijiquan, or maybe even Tai Chi Chuan, although the latter is an old fashioned spelling/pronounciation.
> 
> Do you know what i mean now?!
> 
> 'The secret principle is to know the foundations of peace' - Masaaki Hatsumi.


Yes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

